# Whisper Creek Archery



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

times are so tough right now, it isn't pretty what has been happening in usa


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

Jeff

Sorry to hear that, best of luck in your future.

Jon


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm sure that there will others in the next year.

Good luck in your next endeavor

BB


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that Jeff. I loved testing your bows in 07..

Hope to see you back sometime with extreme power..


----------



## can't shoot (Jun 11, 2008)

Jeff,

PM sent


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff sorry to hear that but best of luck to you in the future. I really hope that the economy turns arounf cause i would hate to see more of the smaller companys have to shut there doors. Hope the future is brighter.


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

it's sad to see what the tough times are doing to smaller buisness. I wish you the best.


----------



## woodpimp (Jan 8, 2009)

sORRY TO SEE YOU GO aLWAYS HAVE SHOT PSE JUST PERCHASED A STEALTH AND COULS NOT BE HAPPIER.
FARWELL


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that............. I loved the Innovator Pro I had a couple years ago and being a member of your forum aswell.........


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Wca????*

This is odd. I have a stealth and Innovator pro. I ordered new limbs for my innovator pro and strings/cables for my stealth. Got the limbs in late December. No cables, but no alarma since I ordered them later in december. I called last week, got no answer, but my cables were shipped USPS with a whisper creek invoice FRIDAY JANUARY 9th! So, there is something going on, but what? I guess I am lucky, I have an extra set of limbs for my pro.


----------



## killsnake1 (Dec 18, 2008)

*wca ?*

I have a whisper creek panther that is only a few months old and the limbs cracked now what, are you covering anything under warranty. I think you should people are still selling bows online and not mentioning that if something breaks they are sol !!!!!!!! Would have been nice to keep your web site open or a phone line to let people know what is going on I've been trying to get a hold of you for a month. Sorry Jeff I feel awful for you but its hard times for every one right now and you owe it to your customers. I didn't have 280 dollars to throw away and neither do any of your other customers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I also would like to know if anything can be done with warranty repairs?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry to hear the company is no longer in production, I currently agree with the ppl that are having warranty issues. I live in Ontario Canada and have contacted WCA on a few occassions and no offence to the company but for there customer service `IT SUCKED `, not only could they not answer my questions but it sounded like they did not want to help me in any way or form. It is pretty sad cause I am the only one in southern ontario I do believe that is shooting WCA bow and was trying to help get them more buisness and a few friends from different clubs were actually interested in purchasing one after they have shot mine. To bad for the poor customer service and to bad they went out of buisness - but what do you expect when you have poor customer service.


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

Thats really weird i have had nothing but good dealings with WCA.

Wish you the best Jeff


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*So Sorry Jeff*

Mlabonte
What a representitive of Canada you are NOT
I'm also from Ontario Canada i Had a Lazer 3d which went back to WCA new limbs and Strings and was shipped back to me no questions asked (limbs where Cracked) There service was fine the bow shot great i had no issues. I just like twin cams better. A friend of mine also shoots one and has had no issues

Tinker
P.S. Good Luck Jeff


MLabonte said:


> sorry to hear the company is no longer in production, I currently agree with the ppl that are having warranty issues. I live in Ontario Canada and have contacted WCA on a few occassions and no offence to the company but for there customer service `IT SUCKED `, not only could they not answer my questions but it sounded like they did not want to help me in any way or form. It is pretty sad cause I am the only one in southern ontario I do believe that is shooting WCA bow and was trying to help get them more buisness and a few friends from different clubs were actually interested in purchasing one after they have shot mine. To bad for the poor customer service and to bad they went out of buisness - but what do you expect when you have poor customer service.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I never said I had a issue w/ the bow - just the cx service. I had left messages - no replys or call back's, call and ask about info and even gave my e-mail so they could send it to me - nothing back, talked to a rep in early november late october about replacing a part on the bow "cable slide" and asked for pricing on it - told me to e-mail them instead - so e-mailed them no reply back.
Personally I like the bow and how it shoot's but it seemed like no one wanted ta answer any of my questions or give me any details on the product I have.
Personally I never dealed w/ Jeff, maybe I kept getting the wrong person to talk to........? But for a company who was still new to the buisness ya think that person I got would have took the time to atleast e-mail me back.
My thought's not your's......................
I never said I was the only one - but locally have never seen anyone else shooting a WCA bow, and never said I was a rep for them. Read more carefully next time.


----------



## shots3 (Feb 2, 2009)

*What about repairs??*

Does anyone know anybody who can repair whisper creek stuff? I took my innavator pro to a local bow shop and they put it in the wrong press and it came apart. I am crushed. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Shots3









QUOTE=wca bows;1053497520]It is with sadness that I send this 








announcment that WCA will not continue business in 2009, With the current economy and industry consolidation it has become impossible to continue this endeavor. We thank all those in this industry that gave their best and the people with in our company that have with great hardship continued to strive for the best out come.

Fuse has acquired the youth line and under the Freestyle banner they will take this product to the next level. The people at both Hoyt and Fuse have been working very hard to insure these products will be better than ever. I have gained a great respect for their staff.

In these hard times we all must stand together and trust in God that times will get better, and the industry that we all love so much will see grace. There are many small bow companies like WCA that are in the same position, and many of you small dealers. We will continue to pray for.

To our valued customers: I'm truly sorry, and as the President I can say we did all we could do. I felt compeled to send this announcment and heartfelt thanks to everyone. 

Jeff Nish
President[/QUOTE]


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Guys, I know this isn't going to help but the way I understand it is that Hoyt purchased the rights to the youth bow and they can help you with that. Any of the other bows I believe your just plain out of luck. Sorry!


----------



## Enkry (Dec 3, 2008)

It sucks that you guys cant get warranty work but this guy had to shutdown his business and that means people lost jobs. How can they do warranty work if they dont have money to pay people to do it?????????????


----------



## killsnake1 (Dec 18, 2008)

*wca*

I have no sympathy for whisper creek. I have a panther actually my second one that is junk. I tried to contact them for a few months, talked to dealers who were unaware that they shut their doors. You would think they would have at least notified their dealers of their bad fortune. Times are tough so lets screw the people who were loyal and bought your products. The least they could have done is left a notice on their web site not just cancel it. People are still selling their products and not telling anyone that they have gone out of business. Most people don't have money to throw away so I'm sorry I don't feel as bad for Whisper Creek as some do!! I feel sorry for the hundreds or probably thousands Who now have a whisper creek lying in their archery junk drawer and just got screwed out of hundreds of dollars!!


----------



## TurkeySlayer100 (May 17, 2007)

*Its Gonna Get Worse Now That Obamas In Office!!!!*

Jeff, Your Company Never Did Me Wrong.....Ive Been And Will Continue To Shoot Your Fine Product. This Economy Is Going Straight Down The Tubes As I Type.....Im From Detroit, And The Rest Of The Country Hasnt Even Come Close To Seeing What These Small Companys Are Going Through. Major Automotive Companys (Parts Suppliers) Worth 100's Of Millions Of Dollars, Are Shutting Doors With Out Warning. Guys With 30 Years In At These Places, Just Getting Pink Slips With No Thank You. Its A Sad Day In America!!!!!! And With Obama In Office, Our American Dollar Is Falling Quicker Then A Fat Guy On A High Dive!!!!!!! You Can Still Get Parts For Your Whisper Creek Bows Through E-Bay....Limbs, Cams, Hell Even Complete Bows. And The Youth Bow Line Got Bought Out By FUSE Archery!!!!!!!! Im Not One To Complain......Times Are Tough, But If Your Gonna Let Someones Misfortune Bring You Down....Quickly Motivate Yourself, Because Its Gonna Get A Whole Lot Worse Before It Gets Better. Everytime I Ever Called Whisper Creek Archery......They Answered.


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

killsnake1 said:


> I have no sympathy for whisper creek. I have a panther actually my second one that is junk. I tried to contact them for a few months, talked to dealers who were unaware that they shut their doors. You would think they would have at least notified their dealers of their bad fortune. Times are tough so lets screw the people who were loyal and bought your products. The least they could have done is left a notice on their web site not just cancel it. People are still selling their products and not telling anyone that they have gone out of business. Most people don't have money to throw away so I'm sorry I don't feel as bad for Whisper Creek as some do!! I feel sorry for the hundreds or probably thousands Who now have a whisper creek lying in their archery junk drawer and just got screwed out of hundreds of dollars!!


Wow 3 whole posts!!! Most likely the guy who sold me my extended warraty at Circuit City 6 month's ago!LMAO 
Do you rally think they started WCA with the intention to go out of business? LMAO @ the guy with 3 posts


----------



## killsnake1 (Dec 18, 2008)

ishootbear said:


> Wow 3 whole posts!!! Most likely the guy who sold me my extended warraty at Circuit City 6 month's ago!LMAO
> Do you rally think they started WCA with the intention to go out of business? LMAO @ the guy with 3 posts


Tell that to your son on his first day of his first year of bowhunting. Then you get a new bow a few weeks into the season and that one goes to heck to. Two bows in two months. I contacted them and they said they would send me a third bow and it never came. If they would have told me right away I would have been mad but at least they wouldn't have lied to me. I waited for a few weeks and tried to contact them and they were gone. Thats why I'm mad, I don't want to sound like a ___ but I don't like being lie to!!!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

wca bows said:


> In these hard times we all must stand together and trust in God that times will get better, and the industry that we all love so much will see grace. There are many small bow companies like WCA that are in the same position, and many of you small dealers. We will continue to pray for.
> 
> Jeff Nish
> President


:thumbs_up :amen:


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I feel the same way as killsnake does - maybe because I'm from Ontario they didn't care as much, or cause they knew they were going out of buisness, so why get back to the ppl who own our product.
Yes, you can still get parts for there product on e-bay - but for how long ??? I have 1 of there first bow's " stealth "from 05' so who ever say's I wasn;t with them in the beginning can go screw them selves !!! I had my bow for a while and the bow is great, but you think a company would atleast tell the customers that they would be going out of buisness due to hard times. It would of been a nice heads up though and atleast maybe ppl could have ordered stuff they had in stock before they did go under " this would of helped the company as'well".
It is a shame for a small buisness to go out of buisness but I still agree w/ killsnake - I feel sorry for the ppl who do not know that WCA is out of buisness, buy a bow off e-bay and something happens to it - there screwed w/ nowhere to turn to and out a few hundred buck's. WCA should have notified there dealers to let there customers know they are no longer in buisness before they sell anymore of there product. !!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Have you guys with busted limbs thought of contacting Dave Barnsdale to make some new limbs for your WC bows?
They're laminated and superior to the original WC limbs by far.
Sure, you would have to pay $150.00 or, perhaps, a bit more but you would still have a bow to shoot.
If Stewart Bowman stopped building his custom Accu-Riser bows (I own 3) I would contact Dave if I ever needed a limb as he makes them anyway. 
If Stewart and Dave both quit then I'm sol, I guess.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I love WCA bows. It is to bad this happened.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Rip wca


----------



## WhisperCreek (Feb 22, 2013)

This may be way too late, Mr. Nish, but I would like to speak to you regarding a few propositions.


----------

